# Background check question



## dono

Hi all,

I've finally proceeded to the "application for employment" phase, which will initiate the background checking of myself.

Now, what does background checking in the UAE consist of, other than criminal records and employer/qualifications?

Do they check for credit records in your current country, and if so how can it potentially impact me this far into recruitment and future wise? Are the credit checks that important? Can they be deal breakers? I have some credit problems but can be settled.

Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BedouGirl

I have never heard of credit ratings being checked. Have you been told this happens or is it something you think may happen?


----------



## dono

It's mentioned in the docs provided that a credit verification will be done. But how important is that? Provided the other background checks are fine (employment, education, etc), do they refuse someone who went through the whole process just because he has a negative credit score in his home country?

Thx


----------



## BedouGirl

Hopefully someone else will answer this because I have never heard of this being done as part of the visa process. Must be something new?


----------



## dono

Nothing anyone there? Still don't have any answer


----------



## GreyGT-C

I replied but the post vanished...

I came over to UAE about 6 months ago with my credit is totally screwed.. still deep in dept from a failed business venture 2 years ago. I can assure you, they don't check much of anything when you come over.


----------



## dono

Thanks for the reply. The problem I have is that I'll be working for a government organization in the UAE, and they made me sign a consent for credit verification. That's what freaking me out. So I still don't know what's going to happen. It's mostly the fact that it's a government organization


----------



## GreyGT-C

I work for a private contractor that works directly for the UAE Gov't... I also had to submit to a criminal background check which was never done and was supposed to provide several military certificates which were never asked for once i got here.


----------



## dono

That's a little bit reconforting. I just don't wanna miss this opportunity because of some bad credit score in the home country, it would be so frustrating


----------



## Jynxgirl

As long as you dont owe anyone in the uae, you are probly fine. Everyone I meet here, has really messed up credit 'back home', wherever that is. 

Now, dont mess up here.... As the consequence isnt a bad credit report. Its jail. And you dont get out, until someone pays it. So if your family cant pay, you dont get out for a very long time.


----------



## dono

I don't exoect to mess up in the UAE, I just wanna get there first. I read in some other forums that a poor credit rating in the home country will invariably result in a rejection from any of the UAE government organizations. I just need to confirm if this is the case or not


----------



## Jynxgirl

No one can say for sure, but the chances they will do a check is slim. If you have the right passport and the right credentials, seems they just overlook things in the uae. As long as you dont owe THEM money, the uae doesnt seem to care much. 

They will do these checks now assuming you have accepted and sent the forms off, so you will know soon enough... 

Canada passport might be a bit different though. You are not an indian passing off as canadian by chance??  I know a first, but the indian passport might be better then the candian passport in this instance. But then you would make alot less... Anyhow, could be a bit an issue just because they will scrutinize your visa a bit more then others. They are still at war politically over not allowing uae airlines more flights or some such.


----------



## dono

No I'm really Canadian, and I know they don't get along that much because of not expanding landing rights to Emirates and Ettihad. I know I have been contacted by a credit check firm mandated by the UAE org, so they are definitely doing the credit verification. I'm just wondering if a bad credit is a deal breaker for a government org in UAE.


----------

